# Welcome to DrywallTalk.com!



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to Drywall Forum, a new community dedicated to professional drywall contractors. 

This site is free of charge and easy to use. You can register by clicking here: http://www.drywallforum.com/register.php 

DrywallForum.com is a sister site of www.ContractorTalk.com which is for all contractors and all trades. Our goal with DrywallForum.com is not to take away from that site but to add a new outlet for people to discuss some of the more specific and technical aspects of the drywall industry.

We are open to any suggestions that you have. If you can think of a better way for us to organize this site or things we need to change let us know. We really want to stand out as a unique resource.

Thanks for stopping by, and please tell your friends.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

There have been a few people finding this site recently and I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be officially launching the site in the first week of January. Until then feel free to post and tell your friends about the site but just know that we will really start pushing it then.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Today we are launching DrywallTalk.com. Hope everyone enjoys it and it becomes a resource for the industry.

Thanks!


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Today we are launching DrywallTalk.com. Hope everyone enjoys it and it becomes a resource for the industry.
> 
> Thanks!


That's not going to happen unless you change it over to a Spanish forum.:laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Happy fourth birthday drywall talk*



Brockster said:


> That's not going to happen unless you change it over to a Spanish forum.:laughing:


 
HAPPY FOURTH BIRTHDAY DRYWALL TALK

Well Brockster, the forum didn't switch over to Spanish but 4 years later we do have members from Spain, Germany, France, Switzerland, Greece, Croatia, Romania, Wales, Scotland, Ireland, England, Norway, Sweden, Lebanon, Isreal, Afghanistan, China, Nigeria, Argentina, Mexico, USA, Canada and last but certainly not least Australia and New Zealand.


There are 2,732 members and 255 of them are active.
There are 2,602 threads and 47,863 posts. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> There are 2,732 members and 255 of them are active.
> There are 2,602 threads and 47,863 posts. :yes:


47,863 posts and most of them are from just one member, I won't say who but if you want a clue his name starts with a "2" :whistling2:
and out of those 47,863 posts, 165 of them contain the word "sheep" .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Who would of thought that so much could be said about Drywall. 

I reckon that it should be part of their training that apprentices should make it to senior member before they are awarded their trade certificate. :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> Who would of thought that so much could be said about Drywall.
> 
> I reckon that it should be part of their training that apprentices should make it to senior member before they are awarded their trade certificate. :whistling2:










Or their tattoo


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Drywalltalk Tshirts*

How do I get a Drywall Talk T shirt or zip up hoodie?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

chris said:


> How do I get a Drywall Talk T shirt or zip up hoodie?


 Isn't it whoever has the most posts on DWT buys the shirts


----------

